# What makes this guy a dragon?



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, and name help needed.  Thanks!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1269225604


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm....I'm not seeing the thick metallic dragon scaling. Personally, i don't think hes a dragon....just a fancy marble :lol: Very pretty though!!

I'm not good with names, sorry ^^; Try behindthename.com?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awsome! Names: Hi-C, Miami,Orlando,Sunny,Electrify,Lemon,Razz,Buzz or Clown.
Whew! 
I may use one for my new CT if I get one today... DDD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

DEF. not a dragon. 

But, he is *A M A Z I N G.* If I woulda seen that sooner I would have out bid you. LOL


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is so gorgeous. I want him. lol

Names: Amarillo _(meaning is yellow)_, Jade, Sundance, Cyrus _(meaning Sun/Lord/Throne),_ Bolt _(this is my fav, like a bolt of lightning)_, Taxi, Oro, Yoshi, Bulldozer/Dozer, Cinder, Kintaro _(means goldenboy)._ 

I hope this helped.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Not a dragon though.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think he's a dragon, but he is STUNNING! I second Cyrus. I've always wanted to name one of my bettas that.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Names: Amarillo _(meaning is yellow_


 that sounds good!
defo not a dragon, but beautiful fish!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YEAH name him Cyrus!!! That would totally fit him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well Cyrus I think it will be! His dad is a dragon..maybe that is why the guy thinks that he is too? He does have some irridescent blue on his gills, but still not what i would think is a dragon? He arrived soooo cold, poor guy, he was badly packed.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Cyrus is a great name... one of my favorite names.  SOrry to hear he came to you cold I am sure he will warm up and be happy in his new home.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Is that scale damage or just a bad picture? He's a pretty guy.. did you get the fem too?


----------

